# Imperial Armor 11 rumors.



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

And Justice For All @ Librarium Online said:


> I've been at GW HQ today and got a few bits n' pieces about the book following Badab 2.
> 
> It's ging to be full of IG (shock and horror) and much Eldar. IG will be getting new tanks (yea yea, we all know they don't have enough), a possible transport bases on those cool buggies and more Elysian/Cadian infantry upgrades.
> 
> ...


Some of this sounds really good and has got me kind of excited. In particular, I'm curious what kits they're going to bring out for the Cadians. And as a fledgling treadhead I'm also excited by the talk of of new tank kits, although I can't imagine what they'll come up with considering the range of GW/FW tanks is already so extensive. No doubt there will also be some cool stuff for all of you Space Elf players too, and Elysian players also.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Elysians, you say? =).

I'm hoping for some more Imperial Navy support in the rules myself - perhaps an aircraft version of the Ground Scanner like they mentioned in the Taros Campaign.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Fantastic news..more IG Tanks for my Armoured Battlegroup TO & E.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Awesome to hear confirmation on those flying infantry. From memory, apparently they're called Shadow Spectres, or something to that effect, and are meant to have, like, mini Prism cannons or something. Should be awesome.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Wooo!! More Mech for my IG ABG!
As you say: The IG have a multitude of tanks floating around so lets hope that these new ones are something a little different.

SGMAlice


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I am more looking to the eldar stuff. Depending on price I may either get the Phantom titan (assuming rules are written for it) or some of those nifty Shadow Spectres.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

The Phantom is targetted at a similar price to the reaver (or was last FW open day, depends on if they have found it more costly than expected)

The tank with a gun down the middle is the Lynx, so far I have seen rumours and some pictures confirming it has a single pulsar option and a rumoured sonic lance option - to be honest it looks cool but unless it comes with nice extra rules it fills no gap in Eldar apocalypse.

The shadow spectres look ace, likely far too highly priced - but I will still buy a squad.

I do hope that there is more than this for Eldar in the IA book as so far we have only seen these plus the hornet, which isn't much.

Give me close combat wraithguard and I can die happy!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Bubblematrix said:


> Give me close combat wraithguard and I can die happy!


Yup, me too, like back in the day.i remember when you would get a close combat ghost warrior with eldar dread and war walker.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Those sound like good days. However the fact that Eldar have never been covered before in IA hopefully sounds like there shall be a multitude of stuff coming out of which I look forward to.

If the phantom is priced similarly to the reaver then it is waaay out of my earnings range.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

This is one of the referenced Eldar infantry, Shadow Spectre Aspect Warriors.


----------



## Mathai (Sep 1, 2010)

Crossing my fingers that they fall in tghe Fast Attack section. Not that I will be able to afford it any time soon, but I am already having visions of actually filling the Fast Attack choice for one of the fastest paced armies in the game. x.x

Now my question: If this is Badab War part 2, is there any speculation on how it will fit in with IA10?


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Mathai said:


> Crossing my fingers that they fall in tghe Fast Attack section. Not that I will be able to afford it any time soon, but I am already having visions of actually filling the Fast Attack choice for one of the fastest paced armies in the game. x.x
> 
> Now my question: If this is Badab War part 2, is there any speculation on how it will fit in with IA10?


This is the book after IA10, Badab War Part 2.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

I red somewhere that IA11 would contain SW too, any info on that Tu_Shan?


----------



## Maverike Prime (May 4, 2010)

Scathainn said:


> This is one of the referenced Eldar infantry, Shadow Spectre Aspect Warriors.


oh. I may just be tempted to convert those into my New Dark Reapers.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Space wolves was pretty much confirmed (cant remember the actual source, but it was one of the reliable ones) at the same time as elysians, you can put bets on the fact it will be the wolf cavalry space puppies players like to winge about - so they will instead winge that they are too expensive!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Maverike Prime said:


> oh. I may just be tempted to convert those into my New Dark Reapers.


i fecking love how these are shaping up,all FW eldar stuff is pretty good, but these just have something!


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh yes, I'm already concocting all kind of brilliant schemes to get my hands on those little buggers and/or the Phantom depending on the rules.


----------



## Mr.Juggernaught (Nov 16, 2010)

:shok:Man those shadow specters might just make me start an eldar army out of sheer awesomeness they would be really cool with pathfinders and one of two of those titans.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Styro-J said:


> Oh yes, I'm already concocting all kind of brilliant schemes to get my hands on those little buggers and/or the Phantom depending on the rules.


All the info I could tease on the phantom rules were:

It has a D-cannon option (so cobra stats)
It has improved(?) holofields
It has a close combat weapon designed to pretty much alpha stike other titans and superheavies


----------



## Chimaera (Feb 1, 2010)

Seemed appropriate to bring this back to life with the FW open day almost upon us. Just wondering if anyone would be attending and if any new rumours were floating around.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

No more Elysian Models planned, is all I know.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The Phantom will be at the Open House as well as some form of IA11.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Well we all know that FW will not be makeing Thunder Wolf Cav for this book sence GW said No we will make them when we feel like it. So the question is what is FW going to make for Space Wolves for the new book?.


----------



## Chimaera (Feb 1, 2010)

> So the question is what is FW going to make for Space Wolves for the new book?


There in lies the question. 

I am quite happy they are not doing TWC as I would prefer the plastic option. I am interested in what other goodies they may offer though. It will also be interesting to know a little bit more about the engagement and what goes on and exactly who is involved from those who get a glimpse at the OD.


----------



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

For those considering the phantom earlier in the thread, here's a snippet of the latest forge world news flash:

Phantom Titan Pricing Update
With the very first Phantom Titans being boxed up for the Forge World Open Day at Warhammer World this weekend, we can now confirm that the Titan body will be £350 ($578), while the D-Cannon and Pulsar weapon options will be £50 ($83) each.


So that's a total of £450 if you want your phantom to have two arms. Slightly less expensive than a reaver, but not by much.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Judas Masias said:


> So the question is what is FW going to make for Space Wolves for the new book?.


My local GW manager suggested they might do a new wolf lord, one of the other ones that isn't ragnar or grimnar. would be cool if they did but even he hasn't heard what they're up to.


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

This entire thread confuses the hell out of me(regarding Elysians). On the first post, there's a rumor that Elysians will be getting a Tauros transport(essentially an Elysian Chimera if I'm not mistaken), and Elysian Upgrade kits. But I got an email that said no new Elysian Models are planned(like what Vaz said).



> Forge World (UK) to me
> show details 12/3/10
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know what to think anymore...


----------



## Martini Henrie (Mar 18, 2011)

The current rumors are the protagonists being the Space Wolves, IG and Eldar on an ice world. There have been releases of cold weather Cadians, plus the afore mentioned Shadow Spectres (I got my exarch a few days ago ). There has also been the Hornet and the Wasp for the eldar, not forgetting the Phantom, Warp Hunter and the Lynx.

What we haven't seen so far is any of the SW kit, and I must admit to be brimming with excitement as to what they are going to create for my first (2nd ed) army :yahoo:

Pics of the Hornet and Warp Hunter can be found here http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=85409 (shameless I know :wink


----------



## Chimaera (Feb 1, 2010)

> What we haven't seen so far is any of the SW kit


Which is a little odd to say the least. Maybe something will slip out this weekend?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Just realised it's Mothers Day on the third; christ, should've got a ticket. Rats, now I have to get her something...


----------



## Chimaera (Feb 1, 2010)

Vaz said:


> Just realised it's Mothers Day on the third; christ, should've got a ticket. Rats, now I have to get her something...


I don't think you need a ticket. Now take your get of jail free card, head to Nottingham & get us the low down :biggrin:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I'll be getting the fucking book. Taking my balaclava and knife and teddy bear and everything.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Vaz said:


> I'll be getting the fucking book. Taking my balaclava and knife and teddy bear and everything.


Thats the spirit Vaz!:laugh:


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I really hope they show me something wolfy at the open day on saturday! I might cry with rage if they don't


----------

